# Post Adult Sakura and Tsunade Speed Feats



## Omote (Dec 3, 2018)

The Legion of Sakura must prove that our goddess won't get blitzed by every Kage Tier like people think 

Novel and Manga feats accepted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 3, 2018)

They have literally none

Not a single impressive speed feat between

Any Tsunade instance you can cite is butchered by context and Sakura straight up hasnt done anything

Inb4 having back and forth dialogue with Madara while you walk towards him counts as a speed feat for Tsunade

Inb4 Sakura tagging Kaguya is taken seriously when DMS Kakashi literally threw her at Kaguya in the first place


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2018)

Well, she did blitz, Shin. Even though people don't like this instance she avoided Kaguya's chakra arm long enough to be saved. Also she managed to save Obito in an instant after he opened the acid dimension he sustained no injury and she got away with a minor burn.


----------



## FlamingRain (Dec 4, 2018)

*Tsunade:*

Knocking out Shizune before she could do anything.
Avoiding Kabuto's grab attempt when his hand was mere inches away from her ankle.
Getting behind Kabuto in the time it took him to adjust his glasses.
Intercepting Orochimaru's Kusanagi swings.
Getting up off the ground and kicking Orochimaru in the face before he could do anything.
Intercepting Manda.
Catching up to Susano'o to combo it up with Ohnoki and Ay.
Intercepting Madara's Katon flurry.
*Sakura:*

Catching up to a Jūbling she sent flying with her crazy strength

Sakura also just gets benefit of the doubt for improvement over the years. I'd assume she could replicate anything Tsunade could do.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 4, 2018)

Lol. Literally no kage tier is blitzing sakura. If anything she's going to be the one doing the blitzing.
Back in the war she was officially stated to be on par with kurama mode naruto and ems sasuke. Two speedsters in their own rights.
She has speed feats of:
*In the WA:
-catching up to the juubling she sent flying.
-she got to juubi mads before her teammates could intercept her. And even after they had already started moving,she still threw a punch before they got to her.. All while impaled by a tsb.
-she could perceive and move out of the initial trajectory of kaguya's white arms.
-she could react to an approaching kaguya's speed & intercept her with a punch.
In her novel:
-in sakura hiden,when she broke out of her prison and made her escape,she was called "too fast" by anbu.
-She fought a battalion of anbu all clad in kn0 cloak(a 3x multiplier of all stats including speed)
-She was moving faster than and constantly landing hits on a skilled ninja that basically had Kn9.
-she avoided a direct hit from a bijudama up close.
As an adult:
-She completely blitzed shin. An ms user with ms on different angles on his head.
-she off paneled 6 ms users without too much problems. One of which was reacting and dodging hokage naruto's chakra arms.

And all except one of all the speed feats was done while she was in base. 
*


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Dec 4, 2018)

@Buuhan


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Literally no kage tier is blitzing sakura. If anything she's going to be the one doing the blitzing.


...



What dafuq is this shit?


Speedyamell said:


> Back in the war she was officially stated to be on par with kurama mode naruto and ems sasuke


No she wasnt

She was stated to finally be able to not slow them down in a fight and actually hodl her own and not need bailing out constantly anymore... 

And even if she was stated ti "be generally on par with KCM and EMS"...


Speedyamell said:


> Two speedsters in their own rights.


That doesnt mean she scales to their fucking speed feats...

You can be on teh same general level as someone that doesnt mean youre comparable in every fucking iondividual stat. The Sannin are a prime example...Let me ask you a question, does Orochimaru magically scale to Byakugou Tsunades striking feats because they are "on par" in general? Can Orochimaru even VAGUELY compete with tsunade in the physical strength department?

FUCK no he cant and its inane to suggest he can. Agreed? Cool.

So why the fuck are you gonna sit there and claim that because Sakura is "on par" with KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke (which isnt true but lets pretend it is) that means shes as fast as them??? That is GARBAGE logic.


Speedyamell said:


> She has speed feats of:
> *In the WA:
> -catching up to the juubling*


Pretty sure I dont need to point out to anybody with a brain why this isnt an impressive speed feat


Speedyamell said:


> she got to juubi mads before her teammates could intercept her


 

> Sakura states before she even fucking moves 
> Ill say it again in case it went over your head..."*DIVERSION*"... the word *"DIVERSION"* was used in the sentence "Ill be a *DIVERSION*"
> The boys oblige her
> The only way to have a diversion is to ALLOW the diversion to occur before you attempt an offensive
> She gets embarrassed by a Madara who literally stands still while he does it 
> Speedy thinks its an impressive showing

Wow





CLEARLY highlighting a difference in their speed levels?

Of course we are 


Speedyamell said:


> she could perceive and move out of the initial trajectory of kaguya's white arms


From an utterly massive distance

Dont know if youre aware of this, but fast moving objects are much easier to react to when you have distance


Speedyamell said:


> she could react to an approaching kaguya's speed & intercept her with a punch.


You mean when she was being pressured by 2 Rikudo beings that had the aid of a Rikudo Kamui user?

That same Rikudo Kamui user who LITERALLY THREW SAKURA AT KAGUYA WHICH ANSWERS EVERY SPEED QUESTION THERE?

Yeah I thought so


Speedyamell said:


> In her novel:


Novels that arent written by kishi

But ill humor the nonsense anyway


Speedyamell said:


> in sakura hiden,when she broke out of her prison and made her escape,she was called "too fast" *by anbu*.


How impressive 

ANBU fodder called a Kage level fighter "fast" 

What are the odds 


Speedyamell said:


> She fought a battalion of anbu


Stop it

Youre embarrassing yourself

Stop it

I want you to know that Sasuke has been able to manhandles battilions of ANBU and Jonin level fighters sicne fucking BOS...This iS NOT an impressive showing for Sakura.

KN cloak or otherwise.

Sasuke also blitzed a CS2 user (which is an even LARGER amp than a KN cloak per manga statements) in base no diff as far back as teh Uchiha hunt arc...

Still a garbage showing for Sakura...not the way you wanna go about hyping up her speed. All youre doing here is solidifying that the girl is Kage tier...Which NOBODY doubts.

You arent proving why her speed is standout AMONG KAGES. Theres a key difference there.


Speedyamell said:


> She was moving faster than and constantly landing hits on a skilled ninja that basically had Kn9.


I know what youre talking aboiut and youre blowing it way out of proportion

Sakura faced YET ANOTHER FODDER that was being amped by a WATERED DOWN Jin cloak that was EXPLICITLY STATED to be FAR WEAKER than REAL JIN CLOAKS.

Again, not impressive.


Speedyamell said:


> she avoided a direct hit from a bijudama up close.


From the same unimpressive second hand jin fodder


Speedyamell said:


> She completely blitzed shin.


No...She BLINDSIDED shin...Theres a difference.


Speedyamell said:


> ms user with ms on different angles on his head.


That he cant see out of. Same way Danzo or Momoshiki cant see out of their goddamn hands.

You dont have optic nerves in your shoulder...Sorry to tell you.


Speedyamell said:


> she off paneled 6 ms users without too much problems.


She off paneled Shin fodder...They arent even close to on par with real MS users...And we know that from the time Sarada and Chocho fucking pushed one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Architect (Dec 4, 2018)

Sakura has one feat of sneaking on Shin, on whom she couldn't lay a finger and by whom she got rekt later in the taijutsu fight.
Tsunade has no impressive feats.
Only some planned teamwork and saving chakraless exhausted comrades from the dragons.


----------



## Omote (Dec 4, 2018)

It's as I feared

They have less speed Feats than Mei


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2018)

She may have less but they are pretty decent.


----------



## Topace (Dec 4, 2018)

Well damn world


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2018)

I'll wage a war!!! Come at me bros!!!


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 4, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you do is ignore canon. We have nothing to discuss.



Omote said:


> It's as I feared
> 
> They have less speed Feats than Mei


lol. no.


Speedyamell said:


> Lol. Literally no kage tier is blitzing sakura. If anything she's going to be the one doing the blitzing.
> Back in the war she was officially stated to be on par with kurama mode naruto and ems sasuke. Two speedsters in their own rights.
> She has speed feats of:
> *In the WA:
> ...


Sakura has at least 9 superb speed & reactionary showings. Each one eclipsing anything mei has ever done.
As for tsunade,
-She has the pinnacle of chakra control & large reserves. Instruments of a superb shunshin.
-her strength & *Speed* was the only one of the gokage to be compared to Ay's
-She landed a direct frontal hit on madara himself.
-she dropped a huge sword before manda could close his mouth.
-She reacted to madara's katon before any other one of the gokage.
-She basically blitzed oro from the ground once her phobia was overcame,
-A rusty tsunade blitz shizune.. A jonin that jiraiya thought could hold off someone on the level of kakashi.


----------



## Katou (Dec 4, 2018)

every time i hear Adult Sakura.. it sounds dirty

can we just say Sakura Borutoverse


----------



## FlamingRain (Dec 4, 2018)

Omote said:


> It's as I feared
> 
> They have less speed Feats than Mei



Tsunade moved faster than Mei could cast her Suiton in canon. You can try to say Mei was tired, but Tsunade was _at least_ as tired because she actually collapsed right after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> every time i hear Adult Sakura.. it sounds dirty
> 
> can we just say Sakura Borutoverse


But she is an adult her and Sasuke took the final step together...


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Dec 4, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> every time i hear Adult Sakura.. it sounds dirty
> 
> can we just say Sakura Borutoverse


Or we can say Mama Sakura.


----------



## Katou (Dec 4, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> But she is an adult her and Sasuke took the final step together...


Adult Sakura sounds lewd..
yet we call Adult Sasuke still Sasuke .. and we call Adult Naruto : Boruto's Dad


PradyumnaR said:


> Or we can say Mama Sakura.


i agree.. this sounds alot better .. and family friendly


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Adult Sakura sounds lewd..
> yet we call Adult Sasuke still Sasuke .. and we call Adult Naruto : Boruto's Dad
> 
> i agree.. this sounds alot better .. and family friendly


 Or look at my sig


----------



## Omote (Dec 4, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> Tsunade moved faster than Mei could cast her Suiton in canon. You can try to say Mei was tired, but Tsunade was _at least_ as tired because she actually collapsed right after.



True

Jesus fuck all the female characters in Naruto fucking suck more than the male ones 

And please people, let's not use ANBU and juublings as speed Feats..because they're all fodder


----------



## Mithos (Dec 4, 2018)

Architect said:


> Sakura has one feat of sneaking on Shin, on whom she couldn't lay a finger and by whom she got rekt later in the taijutsu fight.



Sakura never got "rekt" in hand-to-hand by Shin. 

In fact, she managed to hold off an MS-user by herself, without summoning Katsuyu or using _Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Dec 4, 2018)

Omote said:


> It's as I feared
> 
> They have less speed Feats than Mei



tbh, Mei never had a real fight.

She didn't "fight" Sasuke and she was reduced to long range support against Madara because she has no real cqc focused jutsu and has to limit her use of acids around allies.


Her sole speed feat is getting in position to protect Tsunade from Madara's Majestic Destroyer Flame.


----------



## Architect (Dec 4, 2018)

Matto said:


> Sakura never got "rekt" in hand-to-hand by Shin.
> 
> In fact, she managed to hold off an MS-user by herself, without summoning Katsuyu or using _Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2018)

There was more to that fight than that.


----------



## Topace (Dec 4, 2018)

Can’t believe I’m defending Sakura I need a drink.


----------



## Architect (Dec 4, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There was more to that fight than that.


doesn't change the fact she lost cqc exchange and couldn't do a thing with her speed.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Dec 4, 2018)

MAN Shin and Sakura were throwing hands. Love that fight, it's almost Adult Sakuras version of the Sasori fight.


----------



## Topace (Dec 4, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> MAN Shin and Sakura were throwing hands. Love that fight, it's almost Adult Sakuras version of the Sasori fight.


True strike. I hope we see her in atleast one brawl in boruto


----------



## Euraj (Dec 4, 2018)

Architect said:


> doesn't change the fact she lost cqc exchange and couldn't do a thing with her speed.


You're moving the goalposts. Either that, or you don't know what's implied when people say "rekt." I don't think either of those two would argue that Sakura was never hit or plain out-maneuvered. The original point of objection was you using a term which implied Shin beat her ass or she otherwise severely lost when... Well, there's enough GIFs already posted to show that's not what happened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 4, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> @Buuhan


It’s reached a new level. Kishi save us all


----------



## Mori Jin (Dec 4, 2018)

Tsunade is at a disadvantage though....


----------



## Mithos (Dec 4, 2018)

Architect said:


> doesn't change the fact she lost cqc exchange and couldn't do a thing with her speed.



She didn't lose that exchange. 

She headbutted him, and he kicked her. Neither did much of anything to the other. Then she dodged his homing projectiles and proceeded to throw a giant column at him, and almost blew him up with explosive tags. 

Shin wasn't fast enough to overwhelm her with speed, either. So, I don't know what your point is. 

You're claiming that Sakura got her ass kicked, but that exchange was in actuality very even and contentious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 4, 2018)

Lol.
Sakura was pressuring an ms user without using full power/going for the kill & some people think its an insult


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2018)

I feel like you guys have thoroughly countered his point.


----------



## Architect (Dec 4, 2018)

Matto said:


> She didn't lose that exchange.
> 
> She headbutted him, and he kicked her. Neither did much of anything to the other. Then she dodged his homing projectiles and proceeded to throw a giant column at him, and almost blew him up with explosive tags.
> 
> ...


Shin landed a hit with his first kick, moved around her as he wanted, dodged Sakuras attacks like a boss, threw her and kicked her like some garbage.
Sakura cant blitz Shin when she doesnt sneak on him, that was the point.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 5, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> All you do is ignore canon. We have nothing to discuss.


> Entire post that I refuted is filled to the brim with ignoring canon and making shit up and ignoring context and citing non canon sources while ALSO taking them out of context
> Im somehow the problem

Way too far gone speedy


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 5, 2018)

Topace said:


> Can’t believe I’m defending Sakura I need a drink.


*cough* anime filler *cough*

Never happened in kishis telling of events tho...In all seriousness


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 5, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> > Entire post that I refuted is filled to the brim with ignoring canon and making shit up and ignoring context and citing non canon sources while ALSO taking them out of context
> > Im somehow the problem
> 
> Way too far gone speedy


Hillarious.
you didn't refute anything really. 
You just ignored fact, and made attempts to downplay legit showings. 
It was stated that sakura is kurama mode naruto and ems sasuke's equal.
You deny/ignore that.
You say kakashi tossed sakura at kaguya. How does that help sakura react to kaguya's speed/throw a punch fast enough to tag her? Even when we know sakura moved on her own thanks to the sfx there? 

Ignoring source in favour of opinion,making unreasonable attempts at downplay.
Things like this are why the urge to debate you isn't there.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 5, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> you didn't refute anything really.


Minus all the things I refuted...Which was 100% of your post as all your post was just you taking things massively out of context cuz its the only way you know how to debate.

Or at least its the only way you know how to debate when it comes to wanking an anime girl with the body of an 11 year old boy.


Speedyamell said:


> You just ignored fact


No bud thatd be you

You also made shit up and tried to pass it off as fact

The latter of which is debatably worse


Speedyamell said:


> made attempts to downplay legit showings


I didnt downplay anything

I gave FACTUAL CONTEXT

The fact of the matter is these "legit showings" just arent as impressive as you think they are.

Youre the joker who tried to play off tagging a fucking Juubi fodder as an over the top impressive speed feat...

Or the fact that Sakura can fight ANBU fodder somehow makes her a top tier speedster...

Im not making this shit up man, YOU ARE

And anyone whos read your posts can see that


Speedyamell said:


> It was stated that sakura is kurama mode naruto and ems sasuke's equal.


No it wasnt


Speedyamell said:


> You deny/ignore that


I dont deny or ignore it

Again I lend context that youre just overlooking

Routinely 


Speedyamell said:


> You say kakashi tossed sakura at kaguya. How does that help sakura react to kaguya's speed/throw a punch fast enough to tag her?


Probably has something to do with the fact Kaguya isnt moving that fast at all there 

Weve seen how fast that woman can really move and thats nothing by comparison

 And to add insult to injury, she also used a Jutsu BEFORE she even moved and she still had enough time to cover way more ground than she did when she was sealed.

Ergo...For some nonsense plot reasoning...Kaguya wasnt moving anywhere near full speed there. 


Speedyamell said:


> Even when we know sakura moved on her own


Was unaware Sakura could fucking fly 

Was also unaware that the susanoo we blatanly see her falling out of is to be completely and totally ignored because reasons.


Speedyamell said:


> Ignoring source in favour of opinion


Except thats not what Im doing

Youre using about 10% of the source and pretending the other 90% doesnt exist...I then show you the other 90% and you act like im pulling this shit out of my ass despite me spoon feeding you the exact manga panels im referencing.

this all ties into my earlier statement of you not actually knowing what youre doing.


Speedyamell said:


> unreasonable attempts at downplay.


You spelled "providing proper context" wrong


Speedyamell said:


> Things like this are why the urge to debate you isn't there.


You dont know how to debate 

Anyone reading our "exchange" here can tell all you do is falsify information.


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 5, 2018)

> Was unaware Sakura could fucking fly
> 
> Was also unaware that the susanoo we blatanly see her falling out of is to be completely and totally ignored because reasons.


i post a scan,where we see the sfx "tap" indicating sakura launched herself from the fading susanoo.
@WorldsStrongest: wooo didn't know sakura could fly.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 5, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> i post a scan,where we see the sfx "tap" indicating sakura launched herself from the fading susanoo.
> @WorldsStrongest: wooo didn't know sakura could fly.


@Speedyamell  does this thing where he only replies to lines of a post taken out of context

Thats the second time hes done it in this thread

"Out of context" is what you should change your UN to...Its the only way you seem able to post anything really.


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 5, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @Speedyamell  does this thing where he only replies to lines of a post taken out of context
> 
> Thats the second time hes done it in this thread
> 
> "Out of context" is what you should change your UN to...Its the only way you seem able to post anything really.


Because it is indicative of your entire post.
If you can't objectively view a few scans,your entire post seems illegitimate


----------



## King1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Truth be told, they have no quality speed feats. It’s just there fans hyping them blitzing and flexing their average speed on fodders or slow characters. Compared to the big boys they are slow as hell


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 5, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> If you can't objectively view a few scans,your entire post seems illegitimate


Its funny cuz thats exactly what youre doing


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 5, 2018)

Guys, Kaguya wasn't nerfed. She was fucked against Naruto and Sasuke in that combination and made a mistake going up. That's just it. It's not that Sakura is god level of speed, is not that she blitzed her or whatever.

Kaguya just had to ways to move; Up or down. She choose to move up and never saw Sakura or Kakashi up there. This is not a speed feat or a nerf from the author's side. Is just Kaguya making a mistake.

I'd say FlamingRain's post is accurate. The only one of his showings that I'd debate is the Onoki + Ei combo. This is not different to Kakashi comboing with 8th Gated Gai, or Gaara comboing with Kamui.

Combinations attacks are not speed feats as they ignore everything for it to happen.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 5, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> *cough* anime filler *cough*
> 
> Never happened in kishis telling of events tho...In all seriousness


Kishi also works with the anime peeps in Kishi's telling of events after blowing up the room they were in it cut away and came back with her hurling a rock at them and then falling against the blade that restricts movements.


----------

